# No fast forward/rewind in Netflix?



## Pyraetheus (Apr 21, 2010)

Just curious if anyone else has had this very strange issue with Netflix:

I have a TiVO Premiere that's hardwired via a 10/100 ethernet switch to my router on a cable connection. My Xbox and PS3 are hardwired through the same switch and I get a standard ~15mb/s through Comcast. 

On the Netflix app on the TiVO, some shows don't allow me to fast forward or rewind. When using the fast forward or rewind buttons the show will pause but nothing else. Other shows do allow the fast forward or rewind just like you'd expect with Netflix streaming and there doesn't appear to be any definite pattern as to why some shows/movies allow it and others don't. I don't have the issue at all on the Xbox, PS3 or my PC with those same shows. The TiVO transfers shows to my PC and vice versa with no problems. Youtube has no problems nor do any video podcasts I get downloaded. 

I've tried switching which port TiVO was plugged into on the switch and I've tried connecting it to the router directly with the same results. I know the Netflix app has had problems ever since it rolled out in late '08 but this issue is very strange. 

Netflix tech support is puzzled and they haven't been able to suggest any solutions except to say that it appears to be a TiVO issue and to contact them. TiVO tech support suggested that this is perfectly normal behavior and the Netflix app isn't supposed to allow fast forward or rewind... um yeah. That makes sense. 

Anyways it's not a huge issue since I've got the other two devices I can always use for Netflix but I am curious if anyone else has run across this.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Netflix uses thumbnails for the REW/FF functions. When you first start a stream, it takes a little while for the thumbnails to download. After its done, you can REW/FF. It then shows your place in the movie using the thumbnailed pictures of the movie itself, until you start playing again and starts retrieving from that point.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I've add the same issue with certain TV shows. It's always the same shows and never goes away for those shows. Most shows work well.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

fyodor said:


> I've add the same issue with certain TV shows. It's always the same shows and never goes away for those shows. Most shows work well.


it is in the encoding done by Netflix - they goofed on some sort of Frames and the TiVo has no way to figure out how to move forward or back so it pauses.

TiVo support and Netflix both were wrong


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah. I'll note that it also tends to be on newer titles - some of the TV shows that recently got added (e.g. Lie to Me) have this problem.


----------



## Pyraetheus (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine seems to vary between newer and older titles and once a title doesn't work, it stays that way. Farscape works fine but Buffy doesn't; Bones works fine but 24 doesn't. Very strange. Thanks for the input; guess I'll watch the shows I can't fast forward or rewind on other devices.


----------

